
ICO Ban? Canada's Regulators Are Giving One Token Sale a Big Break - geedy
https://www.coindesk.com/ico-ban-canadas-regulators-giving-one-token-sale-big-break/
======
pevachon
I actually pulled this off with my team! Our project is impakcoin.com I can
tell you that it was no piece of cake to have this approved

~~~
geedy
Hi pevachon. I heard about this through the tech grapevine, also in Canada.
Would you care to briefly discuss what you had to go through? I am skeptical
towards most ICOs, but I think there is some room for innovation _if_ done
properly. I would really love a chance to hear more about your experiences!

~~~
pevachon
would love to talk more about the process. you can reach me a pierre-
etienne.vachon@impakfinance.com

